# USA trains power 10



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

My track is powered by a USA trains power 10. Recently, it lost power and I found out the cable that links the dial-a-gauge and the speed controller broke. Basically, the cable is similar to a telephone cable and one the ends broke. I wonder if we could fix this using a crimmer or we can find a replacement from Radioshack. As my experience with USA Trains people, it's my last option.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the phone jack cord plug into both the power supply and the hand held controller, or is it hard wired into the hand unit? It wasn't clear from the manual at USA trains.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

chuck n said:


> Does the phone jack cord plug into both the power supply and the hand held controller, or is it hard wired into the hand unit? It wasn't clear from the manual at USA trains.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck,
Both ends of the cord are equipped phone jacks and thus they can be plugged into the power supply and the control unit.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMT

I'd say that either of your options are good. If you can crimp a new plug on your existing cord, that would be best. Buying a replacement cord is also a good option if you don't have a crimping tool.

Or you could buy a new cord from Ro's. I've always had good luck calling them. I wouldn't use the web.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most Radio shacks are now closed.
There are 2 styles of cables, some are 1 to 1 wiring and others have one end reversed wired from the other.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Most Radio shacks are now closed.
> There are 2 styles of cables, some are 1 to 1 wiring and others have one end reversed wired from the other.


I would try in Radioshacks first. I called USA trains service division and they told me they sell a unit which is comprised of the cord and the controller. It's just a waste of money that I kept buy something that I don't use.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

mymodeltrain said:


> I would try in Radioshacks first. I called USA trains service division and they told me they sell a unit which is comprised of the cord and the controller. It's just a waste of money that I kept buy something that I don't use.


I went to local Radioshack store today and they have the same cable that I need except it is not a coiled cable. But it is fine to me; it costs about $9. Thanks all for your advice.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to check the cable wiring before plugging it in!!
And let us know how the original is wired so we can make our own if needed.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Be sure to check the cable wiring before plugging it in!!
> And let us know how the original is wired so we can make our own if needed.


We matched with the original cable which has 4-pin plugs; Based on the size and description, I think this cable from Power 10 is a J-10 cable. I tested the new cable from Radioshack last night and it worked well. After all it's a good deal, and now I know I can get a replacement from Radioshack without problem. As I mentioned USA Trains people don't sell the cable alone, but they request us to buy the cable along with the controller (throttle) as a set of $30.


----------

